# Making my own tablesaw bench



## tazboy (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been going back and forth about which table saw to buy. My price range is right around $150. I know this won't get me much. So I was hoping to purchase a less expensive table saw, remove the motor and blade, make my own bench, and mount the motor and blade onto the bench. I would like a quality bench without the crazy cost. I don't need to it to be portable so that helps with my buying options. Does this seem like a feasible project? I know I'd probably go over my total budget but this would allow me to purchase a less expensive table saw, use it for a while until I get more funds and then make the bench. Thanks for any information.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

You could get a cheap table saw and build a bench around it. I've seen several versions and seem practical for those with a bench top table saw . There is plenty of plans and ideas on the web, here, and in magazines. I did a quick internet search and posted a photo below


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Please take this in the context I intend it to be, I'm not being a tool snob, I started with a Skil circular saw and a guide on saw horses. A setup which still serves me very well for sheet goods.

You can build a cabinet around any saw but you don't end up with a cabinet saw. You just have a bigger work table around the same saw you started with.

Portable and contractor saws are not mechanically built the same as cabinet saws. That's not to say that portables or contractors can't do what you need/want, the results are derived from the craftsman's skill, not the tools price.

That being said, there are lots of plans on the net for building cabinets around a jobsite type saw.
You might check Craig's List to see if you can maybe pick up an old contractor cast iron saw. They are the best bang for the buck out there.

If you are just set on a new portable, then your budget will limit you to only a few saws in that price range. The Ryobi, a Skil, or a B&D, and maybe a Rockwell. There are other re-branded saws out there that are basically these same saws with different labels. If you could bump it up to $200 or even $250 there are more options.

Most all of these entry level saws will not have standard miter slots or be able to use a dado blade. That capacity only starts to be available on the saws in the $300 and up category.

But, there again, I've seen the small Ridgid or Dewalt jobsite saws on Craig's List for around $200. They retail for close to $400.


----------



## tazboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I think I was misunderstanding what a cabinet saw was. I thought that they might have a more powerful saw but I thought it was more about the structure supporting the saw, which I guess is why I wanted to make my own bench.

I'm really just looking for a used table saw on craigslist. Nothing new because of the price. Could it be said that most jobsite saws are about the same, just that the tables are different? If that's true I shouldn't care much because I would like to make my own table/bench?

Thanks.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Of course making your own table saw bench is feasible. The trickiest part IMO is setting up your own fence system so everything is smooth and square, or adapting your purchased used table saw fence to your DIY table saw bench. On the other hand, if you start shopping for table saw fences, you will easily blow out of the water any low-budget hopes you have for your table saw bench - in which case you should just buy a good used mid-size or portable table saw and just build outfeed extensions or a "bench" around it.

Aside from Crank49's suggestions above (which I agree with), I still think the real trick to build your own inexpensive DIY table saw bench (that seems to be your main objective) is to design and build your own workable fence system with basic hardware and materials once you've got your motor and blade(s) - but most folks would find this too challenging/time consuming to take on.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh my. Where to begin.
There is a very good thread on here by fellow lumberjock Knotscott that you really need to read.. Here is a link:
http://lumberjocks.com/knotscott/blog/32154

As you can see, there is no comparison between a portable jobsite saw and a cabinet saw. The former might weigh 30 to 50 lbs, is made mostly of plastic and aluminum and has the blade bolted directly to the shaft of a universal brush type open motor.. The latter might weigh 500 lbs, is made of steel and cast iron and has a massive iron trunnion to mount the blade with a belt drive to the totally enclosed induction motor.


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

Here is my mobile TS/router table. You can get the plans from the WOOD magazine website. It was a fairly easy build and totally made woodworking a much nicer experience for me.


----------



## Eastelite (Jan 21, 2016)

I cant find those plans… Please help!


----------

